# Fwc



## steveyfarms (Sep 29, 2011)

About to get my first fwc , am an experienced big snake keeper and have read extensively but any advise would be appreciated


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

my advice would be to post in the snake help section - top of the list in the help and chat section


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

why is this in the DWA section?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

hehe aww bless :lol2:


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

steveyfarms said:


> About to get my first fwc , am an experienced big snake keeper and *have read extensively* but any advise would be appreciated


 
Really? :lol2:


----------



## steveyfarms (Sep 29, 2011)

Never known so many people think they are god as on this dwa forum , for someone who asked the so called experts for a little advice and all I've got is abuse so thanks for nothing !!!!!!!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

you cant blame people, you say you have researched, but you've posted about it in the dwa section, it is kinda funny : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

steveyfarms said:


> Never known so many people think they are god as on this dwa forum , for someone who asked the so called experts for a little advice and all I've got is abuse so thanks for nothing !!!!!!!


1 person posted in this thread that posts alot in the DWA, and the rest are lurker wannabies.
The person i speak of is slippery, and he didnt judge he just asked why is this in the DWA.
No DWA will call themselves experts, we keep venomous snakes it doesnt mean we are better than anyone else. If someone wants info on a DWA snake and isnt a little kid, people will most likely help, or when people come here and post about mangroves and FWC are just seen as wannabies and obviously think there life is in danger with this animal, FWC have nothing to do with DWA, so it shouldnt be here.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> 1 person posted in this thread that posts alot in the DWA, and the rest are lurker wannabies.
> The person i speak of is slippery, and he didnt judge he just asked why is this in the DWA.
> No DWA will call themselves experts, we keep venomous snakes it doesnt mean we are better than anyone else. If someone wants info on a DWA snake and isnt a little kid, people will most likely help, or when people come here and post about mangroves and FWC are just seen as wannabies and obviously think there life is in danger with this animal, FWC have nothing to do with DWA, so it shouldnt be here.


This isnt 100% true 1. not all DWA are potentially life threatening pigmy rattlers for 1 will 9 times out of 10 will leave u disfugured but not dead and a FWC has had cases of this and ive also seen things about a boiga killing a woman in thailand although this could be mis identification people die from bee stings all the time so there is the capability there. I cant see any issue with people asking about a snake that was listed and does carry venom i mean surely dwa know mre about venom than the boid keepers hmm. Think people are way too fast to flame people on here sometimes


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> This isnt 100% true 1. not all DWA are potentially life threatening pigmy rattlers for 1 will 9 times out of 10 will leave u disfugured but not dead and a FWC has had cases of this and ive also seen things about a boiga killing a woman in thailand although this could be mis identification people die from bee stings all the time so there is the capability there. I cant see any issue with people asking about a snake that was listed and does carry venom i mean surely dwa know mre about venom than the boid keepers hmm. Think people are way too fast to flame people on here sometimes


What planet are you living on? Of course a pigmy rattlesnake bite is potentially life threatening. Anyone who thinks otherwise is an idiot. Simple as that! Any front fanged snake is more than capable of killing a person. 

You cannot compare a FWC to a Pigmy rattler.


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

steveyfarms said:


> About to get my first fwc , am an experienced big snake keeper and have read extensively but any advise would be appreciated


I thought your wife had issued you with divorce papers and you were going to lose your house?! Maybe its just me but messing someone around (me) for 2 months and and the same with another guy i spoke to (Tauempire) for anyone who wants to check, and then coming out with a lie is out of :censor: order!

I didn't want to be one of those people that jumps down someones throat when they are asking for advice but you have got to be the biggest timewaster i have ever known!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> 1 person posted in this thread that posts alot in the DWA, and the rest are lurker wannabies.
> The person i speak of is slippery, and he didnt judge he just asked why is this in the DWA.
> No DWA will call themselves experts, we keep venomous snakes it doesnt mean we are better than anyone else. If someone wants info on a DWA snake and isnt a little kid, people will most likely help, or when people come here and post about mangroves and FWC are just seen as wannabies and obviously think there life is in danger with this animal, FWC have nothing to do with DWA, so it shouldnt be here.


You're so ignorant. If people post about Mangroves etc in this section, it's clearly because it's more likely that venomous keepers have kept them previously or still do. 

Obviously think their life is in danger? Whether it has the most potent or least potent venom, no one wants to be tagged by it as it will cause pain. Surely humility needs to be shown towards 'non life threatening venomous snakes'. 

In your eyes everyone is a 'wannabe' that posts questions in this section.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

What is it you would like to know about FWC's exactly? They are good fun to keep. a bit of a handful if you choose to go for the 'hooks only' approach. if you intend to handle them as you would another colubrid, they usually tame down well. As for the venom? seems to make you bleed a lot, but not much to write home about (that is from personal experience... i await the flames). There are plenty of good caresheets online to save me harping on about their care.

Enjoy your new snake, and stay safe. : victory:

Dave


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Also, just to make you aware. the name 'False Water Cobra' is a bit of a misnomer. they are technically a jumped up cornsnake, Brazillian smooth snake would be the better suited common name. although FWC makes them sell quicker than BSS.

It's a bit like pet shops selling common boas as 'red tail boas'.

Anyone who knows the difference, finds that really funny.


----------



## eminem2012 (Apr 21, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> You're so ignorant. If people post about Mangroves etc in this section, it's clearly because it's more likely that venomous keepers have kept them previously or still do.
> 
> Obviously think their life is in danger? Whether it has the most potent or least potent venom, no one wants to be tagged by it as it will cause pain. Surely humility needs to be shown towards 'non life threatening venomous snakes'.
> 
> In your eyes everyone is a 'wannabe' that posts questions in this section.


I completely agree with you mate, their really is too many people who enjoy being know-it-all's and making people feel insignificant. Posting a thread about a FWC doesn't seem too bad, yes it doesn't have potent venom at all, but it's not a nice bite, and it's not something that should be played with at all.
People in the DWA will have more experience handling venemous, and will have a greater knowledge base about snake venoms etc, so if someone had enough decency in them, they would answer the person who started this thread.


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

eminem2012 said:


> I completely agree with you mate, their really is too many people who enjoy being know-it-all's and making people feel insignificant. Posting a thread about a FWC doesn't seem too bad, yes it doesn't have potent venom at all, but it's not a nice bite, and it's not something that should be played with at all.
> People in the DWA will have more experience handling venemous, and will have a greater knowledge base about snake venoms etc, so if someone had enough decency in them, they would answer the person who started this thread.


Why are you commenting on an old thread? The person who made the thread got the information he requested.


----------

